
Twitter blocks all bitchute links - rsj_hn
https://twitter.com/bitchute/status/1291717749517897728
======
djsumdog
I started seeing this trend a few years back and wrote about it:

[https://battlepenguin.com/politics/the-new-era-of-
corporate-...](https://battlepenguin.com/politics/the-new-era-of-corporate-
censorship/)

No one cared when it was extreme/hard political sites, but the growing
corporate censorship by tech giants is continuing to grow and grow. It should
be frightening everyone right now.

------
drak0n1c
Is this the first time a video or image content hosting platform has been
banned at the host url level by Twitter?

~~~
rsj_hn
not sure, but it's pretty Orwellian

